# Montauk Report



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

*Montauk Report*

*Thursday 10/11/04*

Fished from 4pm until 6:30 with white buck tails, but the fish weren’t around. The wind was strong out of the East. Apparently, the last few nights have been slow the last few days.

*Friday 10/22/04
Morning*

Fished from 6:30am to 9am and the fish showed up from 7am to about 8:30am and were out in force. There were baitfish all over the place even at our feet and seagulls flying over the water. The Blue’s and stripers were biting and people were pulling out fish and some big ones too. I seen a couple of stripers at about 35 or so pounds, but most were 18 to 20 inches—throwbacks. Everyone was using white buck tail jigs or spoons. I caught a 10 pound Blue and a throwback striper on a white buck tail. Someone caught a 4 foot shark--not sure what kind it was and I’m assuming it bit on a buck tail. The wind was blowing from 15 to 20 mph from the East with waves at 5 to 7 feet. Not sure what the water temp was, but I’m guessing it was the same as the easterly wind (low 50’s). 

People were all lined up along the coast catching fish and the bite died right off and by 11am or so, all the surf casters had left too.

*Night*

Weather conditions were the same as the morning, but progressively worse and no fish to be seen. 

*Saturday 10/23/04
Morning*
Weather conditions were worse than yesterday morning. There were some fish around, but not as plentiful as the morning prior. I didn’t see any blue fish caught, only stripers. I saw a few keepers taken, but most that were caught were 18 to 20 inch throwbacks. I caught one of them and had a couple break off. One of the one’s that broke off was my monster keeper and as I set back on the line one more time to set the hook better, the snap swivel broke! Losing that monster irked me all the way home. I was plagued with equipment problems: power pro line problems, losing buck tails to the rocks, rod eyelet lining broke and cutting my line like butter, snap swivels breaking, ect…

All in all, it was a lot of fun and a good experience to fish Montauk. The surfcasters who fish there are seriously hardcore surf casters. Some of these guys where wetsuits and wade/swim out to big rocks and stand from them to cast further out. To do that in that surf with that wind and that strong moving tide, one must be hardcore.

*Cocoaflea*--Thanks for all the help with the list of hotels and B&T shops. You were a big  help! If you ain't fished Montauk yet, give it a try. It's wild time and a good experience.

Below is a couple pictures of Montauk, sorry I wasn’t able to snap off any pics of fish.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

The one guy in the first pic looks like he's either bowed-up or hung-up. Nice looking pics, reminds me of the time I spent in Newport R.I. as a kid. Good fishing there too, pretty much the same with the rocky beachs and schools of Stripers and Blues crashing the bait on the beach at the same time.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Great reports and pics thanks and I'm glad I was able to help I hope to be there in 2 weeks and hopefully I will have as great a time as you did


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh no, that guy was bowed up with a big one. Below is a close up of him fighting it. That one he had on his line went about 35lbs or so.

Cocoflea, make sure you bring your white buck tail jigs and some twisty tails in white, red, or green. Red was popular. Make sure you have heavy duty equipment, waders & rain jacket, a warm hat that goes over your face, gloves, and anthing a bag or somethign that goes over your sholder or aroudn your waist to carry you're lures. Use a 10 to 11 foot surf rod with 1.5 to 2oz buck tail jigs to cut through the wind if it's windy. 

If you can't find that B&T shop you gave me, here's Johnny's Tackle shop that's right on the main road in town, basically the last building on the right as you go through town to the point. 

Johnny's Tackle Shop
786 Montauk Highway
Montauk, NY 11954
Phone: 631-668-2940


----------



## Crazy Alberto (Nov 24, 2004)

This is good information!and for those who are still interested in fishing Montauk waters... here is a bit of information you should know.

As of today, the fishing grounds are still holding some impressive cows. Although the water temperature is dropping quickly, there are bass in most of the rip lines (Great Eastern, Pollack and Porgy rip). The key is to watch the weather carefully because if we are to get a few solid days of Easterly winds - these fish are bound to leave fast and migrate to the Hudson River and down your way.

As for the surfrats... Montauk is a place where you have to be careful. The must items to have are korkers, waders, top, belt with pliers and knife!
Don't get caught without it because your life depends on it!

As for the reports... The Shagwong grounds is still holding some quality fish (the best bite happens during the North West winds), the North and False bar is still holding some bass... the Stepping Stones, Jones and the Light house is all good. Although you might see many schoolies (18'-34") bass.. The night bite has been hosting some impressive catches. For those serious rock hoppers... the south side is primed! A few cows in the 35lbs + has been recorded and a few high 40's has been culled by the sharpies! As for the blitz actions - The town beaches is on fire! Mostly daytime blitzes and bass up to 25 lbs. have been caught. The key is using tins, bucktails, rubber shads and pencils and poppers. The action can be ridiculous and fish by the wash (under your feet) is very common! 

Although our season is coming to an end... You can always go where the local sharpie goes... and that is Freddie’s Bait and Tackle.

All in all, the fish are migrating fast and reports at Shinnecock, Moriches, Fire Island, Jones and Sheepshead Bay has been very positive!

I also know that there is an abundance of bass in the Staten Island and New Jersey grounds. Give a few more days and these migrating fish will be nursing in your waters and a few will extend their sunshine days at Hatteras. 

Anyhow... Stay Warm, Tight Lines and catch'em up! 

"Crazy" Alberto
[email protected]


----------

